# Roasted Vegetables with Balsamic Vinegar



## PA Baker (Dec 15, 2004)

*Roasted Vegetables with Balsamic Vinegar*

8 oz fresh green beans, ends trimmed
1 small onion, cut into thin wedges
1 clove garlic, minced
1 Tbsp olive oil
Dash Kosher salt
Dash fresh-ground pepper
2 medium yellow summer squash, halved lengthwise and sliced ¼” thick
1/3 c balsamic vinegar

In a shallow roasting pan combine beans, onion, and garlic.  Drizzle with olive oil.  Sprinkle with salt and pepper.  Toss mixture until beans are evenly coated.  Spread into a single layer.

Roast in a 450F oven for 8 minutes.  Stir in squash and roast for 5-7 minutes more or until vegetables are tender and slightly browned.

Meanwhile, in a small saucepan, bring the balsamic vinegar to boiling over medium-high heat.  Reduce heat.  Boil gently about 5 minutes or until reduced by half (vinegar will thicken slightly).

Drizzle the vinegar over roasted vegetables; toss until vegetables are evenly coated. 

Makes 4-6 side-dish servings


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2004)

YUMMMMY!


----------

